# Painting an Aluminum Trailer?



## Abb22 (Jan 13, 2022)

Hello, I’ve searched but, most of the repainting forums were on steel trailers. I have an older aluminum warmblood sized 2 horse trailer. It’s perfect for us in every way and I’m struggling to find new ones with the same features. So I’d really like to invest in this one instead. I have many questions. If it’s relevant I’m in the Midwest and it’s stored outside. 

1. Did you have it done professionally or do it yourself?
2. What was the prep work?
3. What materials did you need? 
4. How much should I expect to spend?
5. What level of skill is needed to make it look nice? 

I’d be looking at white paint and repainting the trim and wheel wells silver. I’d only be doing the exterior the interior is still in great shape. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Are you missing paint and peeling or is the paint just dull? If it is just dull you can probably have it professionally polished with rubbing compound then waxed and you will be shocked at the difference. If the fenders are bare aluminum I've used an acid spray on wash off that will make any bare aluminum look new and is so easy to do. You can buy it on Amazon or at Walmart and is very reasonable.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Much will depend on how the finish was done to the trailer originally.
Has it been painted before and are you just replacing the painted areas or are you starting to paint from scratch?
If the shine has just gone, take it to a truck wash and have it looked at by their workers who can advise you best what cleaning product to use and then how to seal and keep it looking best.
Acid wash can freshen a look, but you need to seal after or ick soon returns.
Its not expensive to have done and its done right...just watch the tucks and trailers being done before and after to know if this is what you desire or do you truly want a different look altogether

My husband has painted all kinds of surfaces, all kinds of metals...
Although he does not collect a paycheck for his painting he is no backyard painter...
Hubby is a professional mechanic by trade, fabricates race cars and does all kinds of work involved with that so he is not just a anyone with so-so skills...that does make a difference in the prep, paint processes chosen and what the finished product will look like.

So, if you truly want this to be a nice appearing job, last for many years... take it to a body shop you know works in aluminum fix and finish and ask for a written estimate for what you want done.
Today paint, just the automobile paint can cost more than $100 _per gallon_. Now add the thinners and finishing additives and your materials cost is starting at _several _hundred dollars.
You need to know how to mask off correctly so areas you not want to have altered not be touched by stripper/preparing compounds nor sanded.....forget when you spray that paint...some roll paint on by roller and still proper masking must be done or you will have paint where you don't want it and removal..🤬 not easy and leaves behind a tale of ugly.
On top of that, many paints today need a special respirator to protect your lungs from harsh chemicals...
Sure you can spray it from a can of Rustoleum but unless you are skilled and know how to flow the paint to the surface...it can be a horror show easily.
If you have neighbors, no wind and be careful of paint hanging in the air _{called overspray} _that can adhere to anything and everything...bushes, homes, cars...
I know their used to be businesses who painted cars for less cause they did only what you want....some still exist and there may be more specific to your area under different name and banner.
Maaco, Earl Scheib, Thrifty.... google who is in your area and get a estimate. 
You do all body work, the business just tapes off and does the actual shooting of the paint colors where you want them.
So, if you leave not a prepped and ready for paint surface...your finished product will look exactly how you made it.
There is a point in time to go to the pros...partly for aesthetics but more for your health.
Doing the job yourself is great...but don't cheap on the products needed to keep you and your body safe from the caustic and corrosive used in many automotive products.
Not trying to be discouraging, but this could be a large job or a simple job of having your trailer acid washed and resealed and a beautiful appearance re-appear.
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## Robert Atwood (Apr 27, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Much will depend on how the finish was done to the trailer originally.
> Has it been painted before and are you just replacing the painted areas or are you starting to paint from scratch?
> If the shine has just gone, take it to a truck wash and have it looked at by their workers who can advise you best what cleaning product to use and then how to seal and keep it looking best.
> Acid wash can freshen a look, but you need to seal after or ick soon returns.
> ...





horselovinguy said:


> Much will depend on how the finish was done to the trailer originally.
> Has it been painted before and are you just replacing the painted areas or are you starting to paint from scratch?
> If the shine has just gone, take it to a truck wash and have it looked at by their workers who can advise you best what cleaning product to use and then how to seal and keep it looking best.
> Acid wash can freshen a look, but you need to seal after or ick soon returns.
> ...


In your prep work I have seen no one mention what primer to use on bare aliminum. I was told to use SELF ETCHING PRIMER for the best results when finish coat goes on. It comes in Gray and a coat of white gloss enamel will look good.


----------

